# Solved: Games for Windows Live won't start



## Firenight13 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have had games for windows live for awhile, but I hadn't used it recently. I recieved a game beta invite, but the game requires GFWL, and GFWL updated to the new 3.0 and and added Live marketplace, installed the necessary files, then I pressed launch. and waited. nothing. so I tried again, the logo popped up, and I look at the processes menu in task manager, and for a second or two it shows GFWLclient.exe and GFWLive.exe, then the logo and the processes disappear and then nothing. I tried reinstalling GFWL, installing the latest .net Framework, but still nothing. Any idea why this is happening?
here is system info

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305234 MB, Free - 110713 MB; E: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 73300 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M4A78 PLUS, Rev X.0x, MT7093K11800497
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Firenight13 said:


> I have had games for windows live for awhile, but I hadn't used it recently. I recieved a game beta invite, but the game requires GFWL, and GFWL updated to the new 3.0 and and added Live marketplace, installed the necessary files, then I pressed launch. and waited. nothing. so I tried again, the logo popped up, and I look at the processes menu in task manager, and for a second or two it shows GFWLclient.exe and GFWLive.exe, then the logo and the processes disappear and then nothing. I tried reinstalling GFWL, installing the latest .net Framework, but still nothing. Any idea why this is happening?
> here is system info
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
> ...


Not too sure, haven't seen Games for Windows Live before. I don't see anything that would indicate a hardware issue. Which game is it?

Also the number to MS is 866-452-4755 i think if you want some further assistance


----------



## Firenight13 (Nov 19, 2010)

its the Section 8: Prejudice beta, I'll keep trying, but I'm guessing it has to do with Windows 7 and 64-bit.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The fact it's beta may also be why... MS should be able to assist you there.


----------



## Firenight13 (Nov 19, 2010)

well, it is working currently, I reinstalled it, again, no different than last time, uninstalled .net framework and GFWL, this time it gave me a "This program stopped working" when I tried to start GFWL, then I reinstalled .net framework, and it worked... wierd. Anyway, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no problem


----------

